# The Hardware



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

We all listen to classical music, but I'm sure we listen to it in very different ways.
So what do you listen to your music on?


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

I make my own interconnects and speaker wire.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ar the moment my set up is:

Source: logitech squeezebox.
DAC: MSB, I can't remember the model.
Power amp: Quad 520F
Pre amp: Tisbury Audio passive 
Speakers: Quad ESL 63


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Vinyl and tubes/valves for me, but there is a dedicated area for discussing audiogear in "recorded music" .

Curious about your cable-making !


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

Jos said:


> Vinyl and tubes/valves for me, but there is a dedicated area for discussing audiogear in "recorded music" .
> 
> Curious about your cable-making !


I thought some of the prices for so called hi end interconnects was ludicrous. So I bought a selection of plugs, some solder, some plumber's tape for extra shielding and all sort of cable including satellite 75ohm and 50ohm and have had varying results.
When I compared my cables to bought ones, which friends kindly loaned me for the test, everyone agreed that mine were 'preferable'. I'm loathe to use the word 'better' as it is surely subjective.
I am very happy with what I created and certainly in pocket.
Regarding loudspeaker wire, this was even more of a dramatic saving.
6 amp mains cable, two core, the stuff you use for lawnmowers, is just as good as anything the hi end cables can present.
Not only that but it looks funky if you get the bright orange stuff.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

In blind listening tests the Roxbrough VDMi 0.22m beat anything, at any price!


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I use my ears. Probably not audiophile quality anymore, but all I've got!


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

D Smith said:


> I use my ears. Probably not audiophile quality anymore, but all I've got!


A very accurate way of assessing anything, after all, you have the same point of reference as everyone else! [real life sounds]


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Member who forgot... is that a vintage Wharfedale pair that you're using? I can't quite tell from the picture. Would you please list out the hardware.

My brand new Marantz cd player is malfunctioning. So I'm sending it back and I've bought an NAD player to replace it.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

haydnfan said:


> Member who forgot... is that a vintage Wharfedale pair that you're using? I can't quite tell from the picture. Would you please list out the hardware.
> 
> My brand new Marantz cd player is malfunctioning. So I'm sending it back and I've bought an NAD player to replace it.


Yes sir, it's the Linton 2.
CD player is the Denon 510ae
Amp The MS 10D.

I should add that this is my study system, the lounge system is more up market, but curiously I get just as much pleasure from both.

I'll be interested to hear how you get on with the New Acoustic Dimensions player?


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I have one of these units - a Sony MHC-S9D. I've had it for years and sadly the CD/DVD player is getting a little temperamental, but the sound is great! If anyone knows where I could get a replacement CD/DVD player for this I'd be very grateful.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

The Member Who Forgot said:


> Yes sir, it's the Linton 2.
> CD player is the Denon 510ae
> Amp The MS 10D.
> 
> ...


A colleague of mine has one (maybe not the same model) and I liked how it sounded. Detailed but laid back. You know Marantz used to be that way, but now they're forward, in your face. I hope the NAD player I receive sounds as good as my colleague's.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

techniquest said:


> I have one of these units - a Sony MHC-S9D. I've had it for years and sadly the CD/DVD player is getting a little temperamental, but the sound is great! If anyone knows where I could get a replacement CD/DVD player for this I'd be very grateful.


If you mean stores: Amazon, Crutchfield and Music Direct.

If you mean players having recently done alot of research into this recently. The names that appear the most are Marantz, NAD, Cambridge Audio, Rega, Onkyo and Oppo. I have an Onkyo cd player (the 7030) which is sub-$200 and sounds pretty good. Considering professional, user reviews and forums I found that at or below $500 Marantz and NAD are mentioned the most frequently. At $1k the Rega Apollo and the Oppo 105 are mentioned the most. I never looked beyond that in price.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

techniquest said:


> I have one of these units - a Sony MHC-S9D. I've had it for years and sadly the CD/DVD player is getting a little temperamental, but the sound is great! If anyone knows where I could get a replacement CD/DVD player for this I'd be very grateful.
> 
> View attachment 74620


If they are the Sony SS-s3 speakers, you could get them sounding much better, there's a good deal of headroom on them.
Have a look on ebay for a good used CD player.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

haydnfan said:


> A colleague of mine has one (maybe not the same model) and I liked how it sounded. Detailed but laid back. You know Marantz used to be that way, but now they're forward, in your face. I hope the NAD player I receive sounds as good as my colleague's.


You can always tame the sound with a Little Bear between the CD player and amplifier.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

haydnfan said:


> If you mean stores: Amazon, Crutchfield and Music Direct.
> 
> If you mean players having recently done alot of research into this recently. The names that appear the most are Marantz, NAD, Cambridge Audio, Rega, Onkyo and Oppo. I have an Onkyo cd player (the 7030) which is sub-$200 and sounds pretty good. Considering professional, user reviews and forums I found that at or below $500 Marantz and NAD are mentioned the most frequently. At $1k the Rega Apollo and the Oppo 105 are mentioned the most. I never looked beyond that in price.


Thanks for your reply - I meant an same type replacement for the CD/DVD player unit. This unit uses ribbon connections between the components (a bit like IDE cables), so it would need to be an like-for-like replacement I would think...unless anyone knows different; I'm pretty clueless when it comes to this sort of thing. :/


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> If they are the Sony SS-s3 speakers, you could get them sounding much better, there's a good deal of headroom on them.


They're Sony SS-s9 speakers. How do they compare?


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

I have some nice home theater gear but I never seem to use it anymore, at least not for music listening.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry techniquest, I'm pretty much useless then.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

An older set of components, but nonetheless still works and meets all my present sound expectations.

Receiver: Sony STR-DE725









5 Disc CD Changer: Tehnics SL-PD887








Dual Cassette Recorder/Player: JVC TD-W315








Speakers: KLH 9154








LP Turntable: GLI BD-1600 (need to get better unit)








Bought used in a thrift store


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

That JVC tape deck is what I used to own! It was a Christmas gift from my parents when I was in high school.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

techniquest said:


> They're Sony SS-s9 speakers. How do they compare?


They compare very well. The 9's were required to run with a sub when used connected to a TV. The 3's are stereo, the driver compliment is the same. If you ever scrap the unit the speakers are worth saving to hook onto separates.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

echmain said:


> View attachment 74634
> 
> 
> I have some nice home theater gear but I never seem to use it anymore, at least not for music listening.


Just take off the rear and sub and you have stereo.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

Krummhorn said:


> An older set of components, but nonetheless still works and meets all my present sound expectations.
> 
> Receiver: Sony STR-DE725
> 
> ...


You would get an improvement with a single disc player, especially a top loader.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The Member Who Forgot said:


> You would get an improvement with a single disc player, especially a top loader.


I believe a CD player is a digital device. It plays the CD properly or it does not. Top, bottom, or side load.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The Member Who Forgot said:


> I make my own interconnects and speaker wire.


What is that amplifier?


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

The Member Who Forgot said:


> You can always tame the sound with a Little Bear between the CD player and amplifier.


Oh sorry no the player is malfunctioning so it has to go back. I put in a cd a few nights ago and it started playback with a loud clicking noise (coming from the speakers not the player). Restarting the player fixed it, and I had no problems with my two other players. But I've had three weeks or less and it already has a problem? I don't need to wait for it to repeat.

I just didn't waiver from my stance of refund vs replace because I didn't like that slightly forward, bright sound signature. And for the price it really should have included an eject button. Not that I can't walk over and push the button on the player. But it's a lazy omission on Marantz' part.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I do most of my listening in our gallery, on a simple LG home cinema system (which has the advantage of playing DVD MP3 discs).


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

The Member Who Forgot said:


> You would get an improvement with a single disc player, especially a top loader.


I don't think so. That Technics player was produced in the '90s. Late enough that dacs became fully transparent, resolving all 16 bits in pretty much all cd players. They were also still produced to be durable and last. At the same time there was still enough of a market (pre-dvd player and ipod) that they were made in such volume that a well built cd player could be priced much lower than today (where the market for dedicated cdps is niche at best).

What I'm saying is that 5 disc changer is about as good as it gets. And that thing is so large I have no doubt that it has room for a good power supply, and room for shielding.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

KenOC said:


> I believe a CD player is a digital device. It plays the CD properly or it does not. Top, bottom, or side load.


In that belief you are mistaken.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> I do most of my listening in our gallery, on a simple LG home cinema system (which has the advantage of playing DVD MP3 discs).


However, it has the disadvantage of not sounding that good.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

haydnfan said:


> I don't think so. That Technics player was produced in the '90s. Late enough that dacs became fully transparent, resolving all 16 bits in pretty much all cd players. They were also still produced to be durable and last. At the same time there was still enough of a market (pre-dvd player and ipod) that they were made in such volume that a well built cd player could be priced much lower than today (where the market for dedicated cdps is niche at best).
> 
> What I'm saying is that 5 disc changer is about as good as it gets. And that thing is so large I have no doubt that it has room for a good power supply, and room for shielding.


I hear what you are saying, but in your opinion you are erroneous.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

I am an audiophile in addition to a music fan [in fact because of it]. I have therefore heard many CD players, many surround sound players and many vinyl set ups. 
In short the best sound quality one can get is from vinyl through valves.
The next best is with a single transport top loading CD player feeding a digital to analogue converter and then into valves.
Then a single transport top loader directly into valves.
Beyond this it starts to get pretty poor.
Single transport into solid state amplification.
Then the dreaded front loading CD player into solid state.
Behind all these in pure music terms you are talking toys, not hi fidelity equipment....sorry.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Because of work and home setups, virtually all my CM listening is on iPod Classics with earphones or headphones. I've gotten fairly used to it.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Im Ultrasone Signature Pros with my Fiio X3 as a DAC and a laptop playing ALAC files. 

Anything else would drive my wife and son crazy, particularly my playing of Reich at 11:00 at night!


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

The Member Who Forgot said:


> I am an audiophile in addition to a music fan [in fact because of it].


Which means only one thing...you are exceptionally good at talking yourself into believing certain things.

Kinda like a religion.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

The Member Who Forgot said:


> I am an audiophile in addition to a music fan [in fact because of it]. I have therefore heard many CD players, many surround sound players and many vinyl set ups.


It sounds like either audiophile nervosa or you worked at a hifi shop back in the day. Is it either?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Used to be a Heathkit AR-15 amp, Dual 1019 Turntable and a couple of 1960s era car radio speakers I built boxes for. Now it's an iPod.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

haydnfan said:


> It sounds like either audiophile nervosa or you worked at a hifi shop back in the day. Is it either?


I sometimes envy those who have not heard the best. If you don't know what you're missing, you aren't missing it. I have visited specialist dealers a great deal and once one has heard the best, it's hard to settle for anything less.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

I have an audiophile friend who recently helped me replace the system in the study, which has now become the main system (as opposed to the one in the formal living room). It cost quite a lot (about $2500 on cables alone, which gives me extra respect for anyone who can make his or her own) but it has given me intense satisfaction. 
It is a Devialet 120, a Cambridge transporter, KEF LS-50 speakers and an REL subwoofer. Very simple, very accurate. By far the biggest drawback is my elderly ears.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

The Member Who Forgot said:


> I sometimes envy those who have not heard the best. If you don't know what you're missing, you aren't missing it. I have visited specialist dealers a great deal and once one has heard the best, it's hard to settle for anything less.


I agree with you. I went to a headphone meetup in New York and had what i can only describe as an almost religious experience. Ever since ive been trying to get a better system (between buying music and gear i need a better paying job).


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

gHeadphone said:


> I agree with you. I went to a headphone meetup in New York and had what i can only describe as an almost religious experience. Ever since ive been trying to get a better system (between buying music and gear i need a better paying job).


You need to put the horse before the cart then!


----------



## The Member Who Forgot (Sep 2, 2015)

Steatopygous said:


> I have an audiophile friend who recently helped me replace the system in the study, which has now become the main system (as opposed to the one in the formal living room). It cost quite a lot (about $2500 on cables alone, which gives me extra respect for anyone who can make his or her own) but it has given me intense satisfaction.
> It is a Devialet 120, a Cambridge transporter, KEF LS-50 speakers and an REL subwoofer. Very simple, very accurate. By far the biggest drawback is my elderly ears.


I'm currently selling a pair of KEF Coda III's if you know anyone who might be interested? [on electric-bay]


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Audio Technica ATH-M50 headphones:










I play my music straight from my PC.

I would love to own a proper hi-fi system but I live in a flat so it's a no-go for now!


----------

